# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  A layer of oil on the surface of water

## scotworm

Hello to you..
*
I'm here just to ask if anyone encounter a strange problem just like me.. 
You know, for the past one whole week, i've been wondering why there is a layer of oily appearance on the surface of my shrimp tank.*  

First, i tested the food which i'm feeding; is it that it caused the water to be oily, but, no. Nothing happened. 
Then, i tested on ice cubes. Because, everyday, i would throw in some ice cubes from my fridge.. After testing out, results still prove that, not ice cubes.. 
Now, the last suspect is the fan. I'm not sure if it's the culprit. I said fan because of it's dust on the top of the fan which is accumulated through the months.. 

My tank is a shrimp tank. It's 2 months old already.. 
Someone, please please help me...

----------


## lyh

Hi scotworm do you have any plants in your tank? It could be the biological film produced by plants  :Smile:

----------


## centaurfly

> Hi scotworm do you have any plants in your tank? It could be the biological film produced by plants


My 2 ft tank used to have this oily film too..I added a surface skimmer (approx $10) and it helps remove them.

----------


## primavera

I 've had this before too scotworm. Also think its a bacterial film thing. I think I've read it in Tropica's website about their Aquacube product. They say this oily film may form, just do waterchange. I had it when I used laterite soil bought from garden center (they call it top soil), topped with gravel as a substrate. But disappeared miraculously after a few months.

Also had it when I put in some sandstone rocks found locally in the tank. Quite brittle and have some kind of orangy brown precipitate (iron i think). Took it out, no more oil. 

Might want to look into what you've just put it this past week? New rocks? fertilisers? New plants?(seen it also in a lfs tank with red cabomba). 
Do water change or maybe install an overflow filter system, hehe.

Min

----------


## scotworm

Hmm.. Thanks a lot for sharing your views and experience with me, Friends.. 
I have this tank with me for about 2 months.. So, you mean, it's produced by plants? Tell you what plants i have inside my tank. It's simple; java ferns and java moss. 
Another tank, christmas moss. Both tanks have the oily firm. 

Only recently, both tanks had the oily firm. 

A bit of my tanks' history. The BIG TANK, has been with me for 2months and it's the one with java moss and java ferns, only shrimps and NO fish.. The other one, been with me for only 1month, is planted with christmas moss and nothing else.. The fauna, shrimps also. And only recently, both of them are infested by this oily firm. 

Any more views, please, please share and tell me. 

Oh ya, centaurfly, what do you mean by surface skimmer??
Do you have a picture of it? can you please tell me more? 

lastly, reader,
And can you please teach me how to upload pictures into this forum? 
I can upload my pictures so that you can view and understand my situation more..

Alvin

----------


## EXcalibur

Not sure if we are referring to the same thing. But what about BW? 

I used to have them too when i added some new DW into the tank. Was also told that addition of guppies or mollies can help to remove them.

----------


## cherabin

Platy would be a cheap and effective solution to remove the layer of 'oil' on your water surface. But then again, i wouldn't assure you that your shrimplets would be safe from these fishes.  :Opps:

----------


## amidala

It's a layer of protein on the water surface - doesn't harm the fishes or shrimps. My shrimps actually hang upside down to consume it.  :Grin:  Some forumers use a good quality tissue to absorb the layer, others skim it off - with a plastic spoon perhaps? Can install a skimmer if you want, but it's really not necessary.  :Smile:  

Hope this helps!  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

I used to have this protein layer too... It is a by-product of the photosynthesis actions of the plants... And yes, mosses are good protein producers too, so are big-leaved plants like the swords... Use a surface skimmer, it helps... Or do manual surface skimming when changing water... I used to do that...

----------


## riccia

> Hmm.. Thanks a lot for sharing your views and experience with me, Friends.. 
> I have this tank with me for about 2 months.. So, you mean, it's produced by plants? Tell you what plants i have inside my tank. It's simple; java ferns and java moss. 
> Another tank, christmas moss. Both tanks have the oily firm. 
> 
> Only recently, both tanks had the oily firm. 
> 
> A bit of my tanks' history. The BIG TANK, has been with me for 2months and it's the one with java moss and java ferns, only shrimps and NO fish.. The other one, been with me for only 1month, is planted with christmas moss and nothing else.. The fauna, shrimps also. And only recently, both of them are infested by this oily firm. 
> 
> Any more views, please, please share and tell me. 
> ...


hi alvin

attached is a picture and diagram of a surface skimmer. basic feature is to remove any particles/oily substances found on the surface of the water.

----------


## aquarius

I also have this oily film on the surface of my pleco tank. Before i put fishes in, i had the tank running for a few weeks and you could see a very thin layer of film on the surface. Later when i add in the fishes, i also added some floating plants and the film seems to get worst or thicker now. Anyway i don't bother also.

Another alternative is to use an air pump to aerate and break the water surface.

----------


## sonique

get top feeder fishes like mollies, platys or guppies...they can do the job...one or two is gd enuf....price is cheap and result is outstanding!!  :Wink:

----------


## centaurfly

> My 2 ft tank used to have this oily film too..I added a surface skimmer (approx $10) and it helps remove them.


The Surface Skimmer removes organic film on the water's surface, and helps to improve oxygen exchange. Simply hook the skimmer up to the intake of your Filter and attach the unit with the two included suction cups.

----------


## Phillipians

yup if i m not wrong its called protein. It isnt any prob really just that maybe it isnt aesthetically desirable but it doesnt do any harm in my tank though, both shrimps and fish are doing fine. Surface skimmer is the best solution if you can afford it

----------


## plumboy21

I used to have such layer too. I simply turn on my rain bars, think it helps a little, now it seems to be gone, "replaced" by duckweeds instead. Somehow i dont mind the present of these little weedies  :Grin:

----------


## MiSo

all you need is a little more surface agitation and it should clear it up.

----------


## evolim83

> all you need is a little more surface agitation and it should clear it up.


Agree with Miso! 
A little surface agitation should solve your problem.
You can do this by adding air pump to your tank or add a hang-on filter!
However, surface agitation can cause the loss of CO2!
Since you only have mosses and ferns in your tanks, which can do well little CO2, you can use a hang-on filter and you will never encounter this problem again!  :Grin:  

My shrimp tanks with HG is doing fine with a hang-on filter.  :Smile:

----------


## scotworm

Sorry for the late reply friends. Actually, i've read all the posts but i do not have time to reply. Thanks a lot to those whom had replied. 

Thanks a lot for replying me all your thoughts and experience. Thank you.
Now, i won't add any hang over as you told me that the oil firm is harmless to the aquarium. I'll just leave it there. 

Thank you.
ALvin

----------


## wasabi8888

hi all

can a skimmer be attached to the Juwel tank set up where the filter is internal

----------


## riccia

> hi all
> 
> can a skimmer be attached to the Juwel tank set up where the filter is internal


as long as the hose of the surface skimmer fits the water inlet of your juwel filter, you can use it. which juwel filter are you using?

----------


## waterscape_aq

hi nothing to worry one to two molly will do the job. add in today and tomorrow the oil will be gone! i always use that in all the tank i've setup

----------


## valice

mollies seem very hard to find these days...
i went to c328 and some shop in je also cannot find...

----------


## Digimon

For those who wan to get rid of this protein film using critters, you can also try Oto. My Oto like the protein film. Mollies and Platys are also very helpful but I'm not sure if they will eat your shrimps if you have them in the same tank.

My 1 feet cube tank basically consists of Cherry Shrimps, various Boraras and 1 Oto. So far they co-exist happliy, even the baby shrimps which was born in the tank few weeks ago. Tank is planted with Cryptos, Nanas, Java Ferns and dun know wat moss.

----------


## wasabi8888

Riccia

using juwel 70.. 2 ft tank.... need to check with them... other alternative is to introudce mollies and otos...

----------


## Johnc

If you have floating plants, forget about surface skimmers. It will get choked all the time. Have not tried oto, but mollies (any kind) are excellent. Ask the LFS owner to sell/give you one or two from their feeder tank. Or go catch one lesser sailfin mollie... plenty everywhere. Make sure you quarantine though.

/John

----------


## Justikanz

Oh yes... A lot of the feeder mollies actually look good... Got sailfins somemore!... But hor, how to keep them alive for long periods? I always have these feeder mollies die on me... What a pity...

----------


## Johnc

Hmm... strangely not my own experience.  :Smile:  My son's lesser sailfins caught off West Coast have lasted more than a year and a half and have reproduced in his practically zero-maintenance tank. He even feeds them with sunshine bread. My 5 year old daughter's red mollies recovered from ich and have reproduced in her 'pond'. Maybe they don't like too much attention  :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

LOL, seems your kids are doing alot better than us "experts". More proof that a simple setup is best.

----------


## sonique

for those looking for black mollies, u can find them beside the NA shop....

----------


## Justikanz

Oh yes... And they are not all balloons...  :Smile:  Very black too... Nice...

----------


## valice

the black non balloons sure looks prettier than the balloons...
more like a fish... hahaha... and not like a floating ball...  :Grin:

----------


## ahkarboy

throw in a molly and the oil should be gone in a few days

----------


## scotworm

Hello reader !! 

Thanks a lot for replying to my mail !! Now, the layer of protein is still visible.
But i can only scoop it up everyday while i'm adding water to it (due to evaporation). 

All my shrimps died about 2weeks ago due to a mishap but i managed to savaged about 20% of them. Now, i've refurbished my tank.
I wanna show a picture of my tank but i don't know how to do it. 
can someone teach me how to post pictures onto this board?

Thank you reader, for all your sharings with me. It's been about 3months i'm into planted tank.. My tank though disturbed, plants inside are 3months old.
Thank you. 

Alvin

----------


## bclee

The surface film appears to be some kind of by-product from the plants' photosynthesis. This usually occurs in high light, high CO2 tanks, especially those with little or no surface agitation.

I used to get it what I was having my high-tech tank. This film will still be there even I do not feed my fishes for up to a week. Now after converting to low-tech, the film disappears. I figured that the film might have something to do with the plant photosynthesis.

Surface agitation will break up and break down this film. A surface skimmer can be use too. Mollies, swordtails or maybe guppies will eat this film. For me, I was never bothered by it, I left it alone.

BC

----------


## plumboy21

I am back! I blew my fan throughout the night & the layer of whatever is gone by morning. Think stagnant surface water have the tenancy to grow protein layers. I read somewhere that still water also breed staghorn easily. That why my E. tenullus ended up with alot of staghorn  :Crying:  Maybe we can relates these to still water being a cause.

----------


## nd.chua

wow...
thanks for all the info...
me also had those films on top of my tank

----------


## kemp

yup yup..confirm...
bought my there too  :Grin:  



> for those looking for black mollies, u can find them beside the NA shop....

----------


## bulovalover

I use a surface skimmer - works wonders  :Grin:

----------


## kemp

for me, i use a hang on filter with a surface skimmer on it...no more OIL~~... :Grin:  



> I use a surface skimmer - works wonders

----------


## wfc31

for me, i use a simple DIY skimmer, it does its job very well and effectively.

----------


## Digimon

> for me, i use a hang on filter with a surface skimmer on it...no more OIL~~...


You mean the hang on filter comes with a surface skimmer? What's the brand of this filter you are using.

----------


## Digimon

> for me, i use a simple DIY skimmer, it does its job very well and effectively.


wfc31,
Can post a pic of your DIY skimmer? Really curious how you did it. Might wan to give a try too.

----------


## spilopterus

The surface film in your tank is known as protein film. All you need is a surface skimmer to remove all that stuff. It works very effectively and it's been the solution that people have been using for a long long time. I do not know if you really need to DIY cause if i remember correctly, the taiwan version cost $10 only.

No need to worry about the protein scum. Normal by-product, simple solution with surface skimmer, mollies or guppy. :Wink:

----------


## nd.chua

sorry guys...
need help..
i discover some very small whitish thing moving around on the water surface..
what's that? need to see closely and observe before yu can know its alive and swimming around...  :Shocked:  
otherwise its like just some particle floating around.

----------


## spilopterus

I once kept a 2ft planted and didn't do much about it. The whole tank became teeming with them. A pair of angelfishes bred in that tank and I didn't have to take care of the fry for a while. Nothing much to worry about, although there is that danger of parasites, you'd notice that the fishes keep dying and by now, it would be too late to do anything really.

Protozoa is the generic name given. I think.

----------


## |squee|

Those stuff are just some water fleas or something like that. I've got them before, my friends have got them before. Harmless and common. Fish eat them.

----------


## XnSdVd

I breed those things as fish food  :Grin:  no worries, generally any small thing you find in your tank is harmless to your fish.  :Wink:

----------


## wfc31

Digimon,
pls refer to the link for my DIY skimmer.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=16708

----------


## Digimon

wfc31,

Thanks for the info. Really innovative of you. Will tap on your idea to do for my 1 feet shrimp tank. Hope it is not copyrighted...ha ha ha.. :Grin:

----------


## Digimon

> The surface film in your tank is known as protein film. All you need is a surface skimmer to remove all that stuff. It works very effectively and it's been the solution that people have been using for a long long time. I do not know if you really need to DIY cause if i remember correctly, the taiwan version cost $10 only.
> 
> No need to worry about the protein scum. Normal by-product, simple solution with surface skimmer, mollies or guppy.


I think sometimes it is due to certain constraints that we have in our setups or the challenge of doing it DIY style that restraints us from using off-the shelves versions.

For me, I am using off-the-shelves type which I bought from NA, for my 3 feet tank. But for my 1 feet tank, I pefer not to use this types as they are normally quite big. Thus taking up too much space in the tank. I can't use mollies, platys or guppies cos I have cherry shrimps breeding in the tank.

Had used oto before. Slow but not too bad and safe for shrimp babies. But it died few weeks ago. Had left the protein film there since as I know it is harmless. However, I prefer to remove it if possible as I personally find it quite unsightly.

----------


## jojoe

Add a DIY rain-bar with do the job..

----------


## soulfinder78

if CO2 lose is not a problem to u. Juz make sure there's water movement on the surface. those stuff will juz disappear

----------


## kemp

yup yup
great food source for my OTOs.. :Grin:  



> I breed those things as fish food  no worries, generally any small thing you find in your tank is harmless to your fish.

----------


## richietay

would like to brought up this thread again, this occured for my tank recently about 2wks already. caused by plants photosynesis?!?! 
initially fed my cherries with couple of bloodworm, hence released there is oil on the surface of water, could BW causes it?!?!
Thinking of not investing a skimmer, as it occured 1st time for me. so far been scoping it every few days.

read that mollies capable of clearing them, but i do have guppies, they are capable of it?!?! Anyone tried?!
tried the newspaper method as discussed in other thread, is not very effective.

Actually this oily issue has caused changes to my tank temp, been on the high side recently, not too sure whether isit the root of the cause. Temp used to be 25.1 -26.5. now before and after lights off, temp at 26.4, up to 27.5 when lights on. Suspect the oil causes the warm temp not able to evaporate off despite 24/7 fan blowing.

anyone can summarised what causes layer of oil, thanks!

----------


## GaspingGurami

I've noticed that the surface scum will appear initially even when you have no fish, only plants bubbling away. Eventually, this will stop on its own (actually it gets lesser) Then it comes back when you feed rich (Tubifex, Bloodworm) foods to the fish, or when there is leftover food that is broken down by the bacteria. I believe this is a kind of protein bacterial crust.

I've used Mollies, Platies, newspaper and surface skimmer against these eyesores. Most effective is still the newspaper method as I can mop up every single trace of it when I don't want it there. Flip side is that I get to see it before it is removed so the "sore" on the eyes remains in memory long after the hands have dried from the task  :Wink:  ... so not that effective eh?

Mollies seem to be more hungry for the scum than platies IMO. But if they're well fed, they'd rather copulate than skim your water.

The surface skimmer will fail if there are debris/floating plants obstructing the oil from getting skimmed. Getting the fan or rainbar to point towards the skimmer greatly increases its efficacy.

But I've a tank (or is it a method) that doesn't employ any of the above methods, and it works well for me: Black Duct Tape.

I tape all around the top and bottom edges of the tank, forming what is a 3-inch broad black "frame" and making an average tank look "wider or more panoramic".

I fill the tank till the water level is hidden by the top frame. Feed sparingly, and voila! No more scum!  :Wink: 

Actually, it's still there, but out of sight, out of mind. As a benefit, it feeds a lot of my fishes. I've observed oto, gastromyzon, gouramis, SAE, even Borara brigittae skimming these things off when I forget to feed for a few days.

Try it and see if you agree with me how much of our "problems" are self-imposed because of our eye.

----------


## richietay

Actually this issue doesnt bother me much, just kinda worried abt the rise in tank temp. cause moss take up the majority in my tank, temp might affect it.

as for feeding, this 4ft of mine actually for breeding cherries, fed once weekly algae wafer. BW is only recently.

----------


## plumboy21

I dont know what are the exact causes of the protein layers, but regular change of water do help a little as far as i can see. If U dont mind duckweeds on the surface, think these monsters help too  :Opps:

----------


## grey_fox

Just to feedback, from my experience, the best way to remove the protein layer is through a skimmer. Mine cleared up within an hour or so. Painless and effective.  :Well done:

----------


## richietay

anyone know the exact causes for layer of oil on water surface?! tried clearing it, but problems persist again.

actually problem arises lately, just upgraded my FL to PL. using 4*36w on my 4ft lately (running 9hr/day). measured my ph abt 6.5. 

thought since i running PL rather than FL previously, CO2 bps may require to readjust since PL lights are more stronger. tested my ph level, seems alright so leave the bps as it is.

so far, floras and faunas doing fine, just that the oil causes accumulation of dissolved CO2 bubbles on surface.

not thinking of investing on skimmer, may consider frogbits or duckweeds meantime. welcome your advices, thanks!

----------


## dc88

It was mentioned in Diana Walstad's book as well. She said it is "bio-film" basically waste product from planted tank (protein) with colony of bacterial. She recommend using spray bar to agitate the surface temporary will clear it.

Personally I regularly employ molly for the cleaning job but they normlly don't live long in the CO2 enriched acidic water. And if I leave it alone, plenty of tiny little white fleas start to live on the film.
And when run out of molly it was newspaper method. At one time I was so frustrated with the flea I tried all sort of methods to exterminate them : with spoonful of hot water shower on the flea, DIY a flea-trap (a half-cut plastic water bottle with inner top laced with olive oil), ..., or even pour olive oil all over the water top.....and then more newspaper. (I caught a few to look under the microscope - yes they looked just liked those typical flea picture in science book except whiter color).
But the oil film and the flea kingdom always come back.

And finally the saviour came : the taiwan made $10 surface skimmer. The water surface was sparkling clean for more than a year now. As for the floating plants problem I just construct a floating ring (air tube joined end to end with an air tube connector and tie to the tank side wall with a suction cup and string). The floating plant live inside this floating ring peacefully.

----------


## Synthesia

Hey Scotworm,what kind of hang on filter do u have?I used to have the same problem as you,why don't you try to check the surrounding of your filer motor and try to find for some oil patch.

----------


## richietay

as said the oil are released by certain plants, do any want know which particular plants?
having this problem, flora in my tank are java moss, taiwan moss, E.tenellus, java fern, windelov fern, downoi, mini pellia. wonder which could be the root of cause!

----------


## coutovet

Well, almost all of our tanks have this oil presence in water surface. Some times we can see easily other times its very difficult to observe.That happens due a relationship with active tension of water surface and water quality. I believe at first time that you must do many tests to apreciate the parameters of water quality. Then, if everything is ok, you should think that you mabe have an excess of food. This problem generally is the first cause of this oil in water surface.

At first time, you should do three 20% of water changes weekly. The most eficient component I know to resolve this problem is the skimmer. An external filter with ceramic(biological filtration) can help you to adjust the tank and will minimize this oil in water surface, and increase water quality.

I wish you undertand what I`d like to say to you,

coudially,

José Maria

----------


## Justikanz

I got a feeling the 'oil' is caused by high growth rate plants. I have a bad case when I have Hygrophila spp. and big Echinodoras spp. in the tank. Now, with E. tenellus and crypts, there seems to not be a problem...

----------


## coutovet

I understand and I agree that the oil is influenced by hight growth rate plants, but I believe that a layer of the oil on the surface of water is much more complex and many factors are envolved on this process! I observed that foods(for example, when we gives flake foods why it quickly disperse on suface?), the equilibrium of tank biological is either have a very important influence, the water quality too, a filtration system, algae..........
I think it`s very important to say that skimmer component is completely efficient to resolve the problem and gives for water quality an irreplaceable excellence! Attenciously, Jos&#233; Maria.

----------


## richietay

One thing i would like to enquire, does most of tank setup faces oil on water surface be it small tank or big tank? Do anyone care to share whether their tank faces this problem and probably state what size of the tank.
as coutovet said, excess of food probably the first cause of it. find that i faced this problem quite sever lately(this period being feeding my shrimps daily(hikira crab cusine and algae wafer). 
for smaller tank, how do one remedy this problem? (Not too sure whether surface skimmer are being design for smaller tanks too)

----------


## grey_fox

When I first setup the tank, it was there, after 3 weeks (without fauna added) that oily patch was still there. Only way I removed it eventually was by means of a skimmer.

If you've been to NA, check out Chan's tanks, no skimmer and you can see that oil slick there as well and his tanks have minimal fauna in them. I believe its just a layer of protein, shouldn't be of any harm.

----------


## |squee|

It's present in every planted tank that doesn't have some way of breaking up the water surface. It's just a layer of bacteria (read Diana Walstad's _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_).

----------


## kemp

> When I first setup the tank, it was there, after 3 weeks (without fauna added) that oily patch was still there. Only way I removed it eventually was by means of a skimmer.
> 
> If you've been to NA, check out Chan's tanks, no skimmer and you can see that oil slick there as well and his tanks have minimal fauna in them. I believe its just a layer of protein, shouldn't be of any harm.


thought it's no harm but it reduces the intensity of light penetration to the bottom of the tank

----------


## grey_fox

Yup, no harm at all  :Smile: 

However I personally find it unsightly.

----------


## kaym

One of the bros who kept shrimps said that oil on the surface is not good for shrimps though i dont know about that. I used to have oil on surface but not any more. Perhaps its the by product of the plants kept, but i do agree that most likely its the cause of oil from our hands when we dip in each time. So the best is to minimize hand dipping. Water changes remove any oil on surface though.

----------


## Peng Kang Hill

Hi,

Oil on surface of water restricts light penetration. Coincidentally, I'm fighting this problem also in my newly setup cherry shrimp tank. I use a skimmer to get rid of the oil. However, last night I saw with my own eyes one of the cherries was sucked into the skimmer when it went nearer to it to explore.

As a quick solution, I wrapped the skimmer with the nylon netting that one uses to attach mosses to drift wood. But the effectiveness of the skimmer is compromised drastically. Still trying to figure out the best alternative.

Peng Kang Hill

----------


## Panut

did you rescue that shrimp?  :Opps: 

You can use lily pipes to remove the oily surface

----------


## hotohori8899

Hi,
Those seeking immediate short term remedy, i think can try placing a piece of tracing paper flat on the water surface then pull the paper upwards by pinching the center of the paper.

Hoto.

----------


## kiv

I used to extract it using paper towel but the next day is back again, troublesome. Now i lift up the water outlet to create aerated bubbles to break it on day, lower before co2 commission on night troublesome also.

----------


## lEddyl

there's another method. but it's noisy. place a air stone half submerge. 'ON' it only during light breaks for a few hours to breakup the oil film.

PS: original idea from a bro here(sorry can't recall your nick)

----------

